
SatoshiLabs Launches TREZOR Password Manager - eterps
https://medium.com/@satoshilabs/satoshilabs-launches-trezor-password-manager-the-ultimately-secure-no-master-password-cloud-1b260e5fbe6b#.p2joqw8wr
======
eterps
There are some shortcuts available as well to improve the user experience a
lot, see: [http://doc.satoshilabs.com/trezor-
user/passwordmanager.html#...](http://doc.satoshilabs.com/trezor-
user/passwordmanager.html#shortcuts)

